# Will my second be a preemie as well?



## fran1903

I am sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place.

My son was born at 32 weeks and admittedly did really well for his gestation i think he just 'cooked' quick lol
My issue is i am now about 6 weeks pregnant again and my husband is going away on tour in a couple of months and wont be back until around my due date ish. I am really getting nervous of having this one at 32 weeks as well. I know my mam has said that she will come and visit to help etc but i would rather my husband was here as if i go at 32 weeks again i would have 2 months without him here and the idea is starting to worry me. Hormones probably arent helping at the moment lol.
Has anyone else had a 2nd preemie after a 1st? and did you get extra care with your 2nd pregnancy? I am wanting to be as informed as possible for this one and want to do anything i can to keep the little tyke in there for as long as possible.
Thanks and sorry again if posted in the wrong place.


----------



## sunnylove

It depends on why you had your first one premature. If it was just spontaneous preterm labor, or your water broke, it's unlikely to happen again. Even if it was due to preeclampsia it's won't necessarily occur in a following pregnancy.


----------



## fran1903

Yeah it was a spontaneous labor and water break, they have no idea why, i think im more worried as i knew i would be early with titch as my mam had all 4 of us early and gran had my dad early etc.
My midwife (just got to see her) says that i do have a higher chance of prem birth but shes aiming for full term.
Im also being put on the high risk category with a consultant and more tests etc to make sure theres nothing there to set me off.
I am also getting tested early on for GD as my mam had it with both brothers.
This darm pregnancy is gonna be a difficult one i can see it now :dohh:
Oh well fingers crossed for a good pregnancy and a baby who wants to stay put for at least a couple of weeks longer than titch :wacko:


----------



## AP

I had a spontanious labour with my first but my second was overdue. With regards to genetics its not proven it runs in the genes, so this doesnt normally influence anything.


----------



## Srrme

My first was born at 28.6 weeks due to spontaneous preterm labor. My second was born at 35 weeks. I was on weekly progesterone injections, and bi-weekly cervical scans, and I swear I had an appointment with my OB and Peri every 1-2 weeks too. I was watched VERY carefully. :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, I had been wondering this too. My son was born at 36 weeks due to spontanious waters breaking. But I am now 37+1 weeks with 2nd and she's still in there :)


----------



## vermeil

My first was a micro preemie. I had only basic follow-ups. They only discovered at 22 weeks that he was behind in terms of weight. By 27 weeks he had barely gained any, still weighing what a 23 weeker should. I had a planned c section because clearly he was barely getting any bloodflow. But even this tiny these guys are amazing; what blood flow he was receiving would all go to his brain and vitals. His cerebellum (which controls the heart and lungs) actually measured on target at 27 weeks. Everything else just stopped developing. That`s probably what saved him.

I'm pregnant with number 2 and watched like a HAWK. I'm on multiple medications and have growth scans every two weeks. They carefully measure blood flow in the cord, placenta, uterus and the baby`s brain. I had a scan this tuesday, I'm 28 weeks along and baby 2 weighs 2lb10oz already which is more than double what baby 1 weighed at birth, at the same gestation! Everything is going great! 

Good news is, you will be watched very closely in future pregnancies. At least here in Quebec, standard pregnancy care is basic and often done in local health centers with little medical supervision (beyond basic follow-ups). But once you have an issue you are treated like royalty and watched like a hawk. It`s been very reassuring this time round to get such awesome care.

:hugs:


----------



## lindseymw

My first was born just shy of 34 weeks, spontaneous labour. They have no idea why I went into labour.

With my second, I was placed at high risk until 12 weeks. After seeing the consultant, I was placed on low risk. I followed the 'low risk, 2nd baby' protocol with regards to seeing the midwife etc. Jacob came just shy of 35 weeks, again spontaneous labour.

Family history: My Dad was early, my sister & I were both early too. I'm not sure whether there is anything in that.


----------



## cat81

My first was born at 33+5 due to spontaneous labour and waters breaking. I am currently 33+1 with my second pregnancy and hoping to keep him in for at least a few more weeks. This pregnancy I have had shared care between my midwife and a consultant. I had an additional cervical scan at 24 weeks and have been swabbed for infection a couple of times. Other than that, it is more a case of let's wait and see what happens but I have been told to get straight to L&D at the slightest sign that anything may be happening. Congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck. x


----------



## irvine12

im also scared this will happen to me.i had two girls both term and then had my son at 31+3 hes now 6 mnths and i just flund out im pregnant again.i am so scared bout it happnin again as it was a horrible tym and still coming to terms with it now.x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hopeful news for those whose preemies were spontanious..... My son was born at 36 weeks for no apparent reason, waters just went one night! Well, I've just had my daughter at 38+3 weeks, again waters breaking one night! I was so impatient in the last few weeks as both me and my midwife were conviced she'd be early as her head had been engaged since 33 weeks and I'd be having cramping since 34 weeks!


----------



## JJKCB

I was told theres no increased risk of it happening again but my spontaneous labor was caused by the cord wrapping repeatedly around his neck which caused a build up of maconium causing my 'waters' (even though it was jellied) to bust


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow jjk, your baby was okay?... The body is amazing!


----------



## JJKCB

Toms Mummy said:


> Wow jjk, your baby was okay?... The body is amazing!

I dont think it set in how lucky we are until recently when I read a story about a woman in the same position whos son died... it suddenly made it feel a lot more real :cry:

I think were weirdly lucky because the two conditions managed to cancel each other out a bit - the cord stopped him swallowing/inhaling the infected jelly so once he was revived and started breathing again he was pretty healthy and his lungs worked well - its more scary that I had no idea he was in trouble until the 'waters' broke


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow! Glad all worked out :hugs:


----------

